# Cruze 1.4LT Eco Springs



## umx (Aug 2, 2013)

I have been reading through threads. But i am still on the fence I want to lower the car with out doing coil overs. I have had H&R in the past and was happy. My question is.. Seems like the eco is lower to start with over the LS LT and LTZ. Will i still benifit from the spring change and if you have pix of your eco with springs please post em and what springs u have. Thank you


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

umx said:


> I have been reading through threads. But i am still on the fence I want to lower the car with out doing coil overs. I have had H&R in the past and was happy. My question is.. Seems like the eco is lower to start with over the LS LT and LTZ. Will i still benifit from the spring change and if you have pix of your eco with springs please post em and what springs u have. Thank you


Its not worth it imo, better go with H&R.


----------



## umx (Aug 2, 2013)

Poje said:


> Its not worth it imo, better go with H&R.


guess i dont quite understand your answer. i currently have a eco. Im wondering if i will notice the change by going to the H&rs


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I love my Eibachs let me find a picture of my car cleaned.

Picture too small check my garage.


----------



## umx (Aug 2, 2013)

is it me or does mine look real close to yours on stock springs











http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/59/1c4l.jpg/


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

umx said:


> guess i dont quite understand your answer. i currently have a eco. Im wondering if i will notice the change by going to the H&rs


Im sorry, lol, i didnt read properly.

Yes, you will benefit, especialy since you have a 2011 and your springs are probably getting tired.

Personaly i think the H&R are the best springs for the Cruze, nice drop and quality product.


----------



## umx (Aug 2, 2013)

Poje said:


> Im sorry, lol, i didnt read properly.
> 
> Yes, you will benefit, especialy since you have a 2011 and your springs are probably getting tired.
> 
> Personaly i think the H&R are the best springs for the Cruze, nice drop and quality product.



well my car has 4700 miles hehe


----------



## stonejr (Apr 23, 2013)

This is completely off topic but did you just use plastidip for your rims and chrome pieces and bowties. If so what kind of plasti dip. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

umx said:


> well my car has 4700 miles hehe


Stay stock then. You have a Corvette anyway, lol.


----------



## umx (Aug 2, 2013)

Ya but no wheel gap is killer... 
Just standard plastic dip only one kind


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

umx said:


> Ya but no wheel gap is killer...
> Just standard plastic dip only one kind


Hehe, i know, look at my pics ! 

But if i had a Corvette, my Cruze would be stock. My father has an ECO stock and it drives very nicely.


----------



## Poison Ivy (Aug 10, 2013)

Why not go with coilovers? Is it budget reasons? Sorry for the questions but just springs in these will lower the car for sure but you still have the factory struts which leave a lot to be desired. I was looking at the same option but then went to full adjustable coilover setup and will never look at shortcutting the suspension upgrades for any car after this. Amazing change in the whole attitude of our Cruze, just amazing. Much more fun to drive now. In fact i have my custom built landcruiser with too many mods to list and I will grab the wife's car keys every chance I get, and I love my landcruiser!!! LOL.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

umx said:


> is it me or does mine look real close to yours on stock springs


No I can def tell that mine is lower than yours


----------



## umx (Aug 2, 2013)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> No I can def tell that mine is lower than yours


how much we talking? cam i get a good side pic with good light.

I dont want to go with coil overs due to budget reasons and trying to finish the vette


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

2011 eco with Eibach's. You can definitely tell its lower than stock.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Here are a few more pictures, trying to find a good one with it being lowered. The one without the white dipped wheels is right after I lowered it so it might not be fully settled in that picture.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## umx (Aug 2, 2013)

ya i guess i can tell, does the H&r do more then the eibachs for lowering or about the same.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

umx said:


> ya i guess i can tell, does the H&r do more then the eibachs for lowering or about the same.


The H&R has the cleaness drop for springs imo.

But if you want no wheel gap like me, then u need Coilovers.


----------



## umx (Aug 2, 2013)

ya coils are always the best way to go..


----------



## umx (Aug 2, 2013)

So i just took the car over to my buddy's shop to put em on.. and he has some concerns as to why the H&R springs have more coils then the stock springs.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Springs? Tired? That doesn't happen til 200,000+.

The Eco is the same height as a 2LT or LTZ.

If you're going to replace springs, put some better struts/shocks on the car too (or go the expensive coilover route)

It's too bad Koni doesn't have anything out for the Cruze; I wonder if we'll see anything in the future.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

umx said:


> So i just took the car over to my buddy's shop to put em on.. and he has some concerns as to why the H&R springs have more coils then the stock springs.


There was a strut mount change mid-way through the 2012 year to stop clunking from the front struts. If your car does not have the updated strut assembly, those springs are now designed for that assembly.


----------



## umx (Aug 2, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> There was a strut mount change mid-way through the 2012 year to stop clunking from the front struts. If your car does not have the updated strut assembly, those springs are now designed for that assembly.


I have a 2011 Eco with 5200miles on the car. Just concerned installing the springs and it doesn't lower it..


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Sometimes aftermarket springs have "stacking coils" that are wound tighter together. These actually touch when compressed and act as a spacer for the remaining wider spaced coils.

I had a set of H+R "Race" springs on my Saturn and that's what they did on both front and rear springs. As far as I can tell, Eibachs for the Cruze are not done that way but every spring is different. H+R is a reputable company, I'd install them and see how they look.

Too bad the Cruze doesn't use "leaf" springs like the 'Vette... then you can just lower it on the stock springs!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

umx said:


> I have a 2011 Eco with 5200miles on the car. Just concerned installing the springs and it doesn't lower it..


Right, IF the springs were re-designed for the newer (stock) struts on the car with a different seat location, they will actually raise the front of your car. 

Using aftermarket springs though, I'm not entirely sure unless you a) contact the vendor and ask which model they were designed for or b) Install them and put the weight of the car back down on em and see for yourself. New springs will ride high for a few days.


----------



## umx (Aug 2, 2013)

ya no doubt on the leaf springs lol - my vets all the way down on stock bolts and still rides better then the cruze and has 64k miles on all the suspension. Then again it is a vet 



Blue Angel said:


> Sometimes aftermarket springs have "stacking coils" that are wound tighter together. These actually touch when compressed and act as a spacer for the remaining wider spaced coils.
> 
> I had a set of H+R "Race" springs on my Saturn and that's what they did on both front and rear springs. As far as I can tell, Eibachs for the Cruze are not done that way but every spring is different. H+R is a reputable company, I'd install them and see how they look.
> 
> Too bad the Cruze doesn't use "leaf" springs like the 'Vette... then you can just lower it on the stock springs!


----------



## umx (Aug 2, 2013)

worst case i can always sell em =/ and take a hit i guess. 



jblackburn said:


> Right, IF the springs were re-designed for the newer (stock) struts on the car with a different seat location, they will actually raise the front of your car.
> 
> Using aftermarket springs though, I'm not entirely sure unless you a) contact the vendor and ask which model they were designed for or b) Install them and put the weight of the car back down on em and see for yourself. New springs will ride high for a few days.


----------



## baller_ivy (Feb 20, 2013)

man we have the same setup with the plasti dip only thing that is different is that i did the eco badge too...... yea its off topic but just wanted to say that lol


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

umx said:


> Just concerned installing the springs and it doesn't lower it..


It will lower, though it might take some time before you notice the lower, as the new springs settle. You will probably want to get an alignment after about 500 miles on the new springs


----------



## rfruth (Dec 1, 2012)

Don't mean to hijack this thread but how is the ground clearance on a bone stock 2013 eco (average driving, any trouble with speed bumps, do the 17"s help some) ?


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

2014 should be the same as the 2011, and I have only had an issue with 1 speed bump. Had 5 people in the car and it was a huge bump... I dragged in the middle a little. Otherwise, no issues.


----------



## rfruth (Dec 1, 2012)

Good to hear,_ thanks _:dizzy:


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

umx said:


> ya no doubt on the leaf springs lol - my vets all the way down on stock bolts and still rides better then the cruze and has 64k miles on all the suspension. Then again it is a vet


I know what you mean... I have an '02 Z06 with over 120k miles on it. It's lowered on stock bolts and cut bushings (a little over 1" lower than stock). Everything in the suspension except the sway bar end links is original parts from '02 including the shocks, and it rides like a Cadillac compared to my Cruze with Eibachs.

To be fair to the Cruze/Eibach combo, my car is a late '12 with the new front struts so the front is lower than it should be (almost zero tire gap in the front) AND I have my tires cranked up to 45-50 psi, neither of which do the ride any favors. I have a pretty thorough review posted if you're interested. The Vette chassis is in another league, though... I bought that car in '04 and have absolutely no regrets.


----------



## umx (Aug 2, 2013)

Ya shoot me that right up. Thanks!!


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

There you go:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-w...owering-your-cruze-eibach-springs-review.html

BTW, if you're using a hoist to install the springs I would go ahead and toss the H+Rs in there and check them out. It's not that much work so it would be easy to reverse if you don't like the look. I don't buy that springs take a while to "settle", I would put it on the ground, drive it around the block and then see how they look... in my experience this is all that's needed to get a spring to settle, no need to wait days/weeks.


----------



## umx (Aug 2, 2013)

before

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/694/6qgw.jpg/




After H&rs better settle more or they are coming off. I always thought springs were pre height ed


----------



## Poison Ivy (Aug 10, 2013)

WOW I would be a little disappointed with that. It really does not look much different. Sorry about that bro.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Haha it looks exactly the same. The Eco wheels look awesome blacked out though.


----------



## umx (Aug 2, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> Haha it looks exactly the same. The Eco wheels look awesome blacked out though.


ill give it a week if they dont settle more.. ill take em off and sell on here.. for like $215 shipped.


----------



## Poison Ivy (Aug 10, 2013)

umx said:


> ill give it a week if they dont settle more.. ill take em off and sell on here.. for like $215 shipped.


Save your dollars and get coilovers.............you will NOT be disappointed, I love em.


----------



## umx (Aug 2, 2013)

Poison Ivy said:


> Save your dollars and get coilovers.............you will NOT be disappointed, I love em.


nah this was my cheap way to lower it.. im not going to spend that type of money on the cruze it will go into the vet and ill ride stock height if need be, just gonna drive it for a year or 2 then sell it and get a focus st


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

umx said:


> nah this was my cheap way to lower it.. im not going to spend that type of money on the cruze it will go into the vet and ill ride stock height if need be, just gonna drive it for a year or 2 then sell it and get a focus st


Like i said, you should have stayed stock, you have a Corvette, lol, dont waste money on the daily driver.

Focus ST, wth ?

Its a good car, but its a Ford.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Just because your one car is a Vette doesn't mean you can't want to tweak your Eco. 

IMO it does look better than stock, but the front could come down another 1/4-1/2" or so. Trust me when I say you don't want the front too much lower than that... I'll be raising mine a bit. I think your rears look about the same as my Eibachs.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## umx (Aug 2, 2013)

Currently the back is .5inchs higher then stock springs and front is .5in higher. Like i said give it a week if not ill have a set of springs for sale..


Blue Angel said:


> Just because your one car is a Vette doesn't mean you can't want to tweak your Eco.
> 
> IMO it does look better than stock, but the front could come down another 1/4-1/2" or so. Trust me when I say you don't want the front too much lower than that... I'll be raising mine a bit. I think your rears look about the same as my Eibachs.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poison Ivy (Aug 10, 2013)

umx said:


> Currently the back is .5inchs higher then stock springs and front is .5in higher. Like i said give it a week if not ill have a set of springs for sale..


I would question them without delay. Sounds like they sent the wrong springs. From installation they should not be higher at any stage. Springs do not settle that much unless it is over a long period of time and subjected to heavy loading. If that were mine I would not wait, I would be in contact with the reseller now. Just myopionion.


----------



## umx (Aug 2, 2013)

Ya I sent BNR a msg


----------



## umx (Aug 2, 2013)

The springs labeled F went on the front and the ones with R on them we put on the back. And el writing face up


----------



## umx (Aug 2, 2013)

I just got off the phone with H&R and they informed me they do not make any springs for the eco model cruze. 
So BNR is selling springs that claim to work with the Eco 2011 which is not true. So beware when you are going to buy spring from BNR and you have a ECO Cruze. Just a heads up


----------



## umx (Aug 2, 2013)

BNR is gonna give me a full refund.. So who does make springs that will lower a ECO. Anyone or coils the only way?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

umx said:


> BNR is gonna give me a full refund.. So who does make springs that will lower a ECO. Anyone or coils the only way?


IIRC, the springs are the same for 2LT/LTZ/Eco models. LS/1LT are different. 

But for the pre-2012 1/2 models...I don't know if you'll still be able to find springs that fit that strut assembly.


----------



## umx (Aug 2, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> IIRC, the springs are the same for 2LT/LTZ/Eco models. LS/1LT are different.
> 
> But for the pre-2012 1/2 models...I don't know if you'll still be able to find springs that fit that strut assembly.


these are the ones that used. http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-w...owering-your-cruze-eibach-springs-review.html

https://badnewsracing.3dcartstores....ze-Eibach-Pro-Kit-Lowering-Springs_p_126.html


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

umx said:


> these are the ones that used. http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-w...owering-your-cruze-eibach-springs-review.html
> 
> https://badnewsracing.3dcartstores....ze-Eibach-Pro-Kit-Lowering-Springs_p_126.html


Unfortunately that doesn't say much about it. I wonder if they're just for the LS/LT models like mine (especially since it raised the back of your car as well). 

I think you'd have to contact Eibach directly and ask what part number strut they were designed to fit.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

umx said:


> BNR is gonna give me a full refund.. So who does make springs that will lower a ECO. Anyone or coils the only way?


My ECO is lowered on Eibachs. But I will be going Bilsteins on my next purchase.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## umx (Aug 2, 2013)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> My ECO is lowered on Eibachs. But I will be going Bilsteins on my next purchase.
> 
> Sent From An Antique,
> My Original Droid.


Benifits of the bilstiens?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

umx said:


> Benifits of the bilstiens?


World known for performance and racing they come stock on most your Porsches there $999.99 at BNR. And they are fully adjustable.

Oh yea an manufactured and Engineered in Germany.
Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------

